# can bees eat through spray foam



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Had to plug holes 5 times now ( EDIT: this last time was a hole I already plugged once) so I take it bees can eat through foam why wouldn't they just use the funnell ?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Yes they can (as you found out 5 times). lol
They do make a foam that is bug proof, but I use silicone which works every time.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

It also may not be the ones that are coming out, but the ones that are trying to get back in that are eating the foam away.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL My first post , may be a little missleading lol , I'm not that slow, This is the first time I've had to fill the same hole twice, every other time it was just a new hole they found. any more info on the bug proof foam? I have used 3 cans on this project already, it's in the wall of a house with old rotted siding and don't really feel like buying 50 tubes of silicone. I would just do a cutout, but under the siding are rough cut 2 in thick oak boards butted diagnally over the studs, and I'm afraid it would be a nightmare.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

delber said:


> It also may not be the ones that are coming out, but the ones that are trying to get back in that are eating the foam away.


I thought this too, but it's a hogan trap I have alot of bee's re-orienting and using the box so I know they came through the funnell, so that is what makes me think these are eating through from the inside.


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

If there are a lot of cracks and openings try covering the whole area with black plastic and sealing the edges.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Steel wool embedded in almost anything should present a difficult problem to bees.
Bill


----------

